# Did catfish eat my new fish



## marq

We have a relativly new tank and very slowly adding fish. Last night we added 5 neon tetras and this morning they are all gone. Only other fish in the tank are 2 tetras and 2 barbs and a catfish. 

The other fish are bigger but I would not have thought a threat so that leads me to assume the catfish was the one. Dont know the type but he is probably 4" long a a true looking catfish (wiskers and all).

I dont recall ever having one like this before but didnt think live food was part of their diet. If he is the culprit will this continue as he gets bigger?


----------



## Mustang Boy

yes if he is the culprit it will continue and get worse as he gets larger

and you might wanna find out what kind of catfish you have cause there are many that get 12"+ and are too large for most tanks


----------



## djrichie

neon tetra are not a beginner fish... they are such a weak fish because most are captive bred and the gene pool is weak. Most like they died over night and the catch fish ate there bodies.If your set on having neons in your tank than you need to buy wild caught neons..... (you can get wild caught here Boxlotfish.com) You could try cards tetras they are almost the same look except the red and bluecovers the entire body.


----------



## Fishboydanny1

post a pic of the catfish; someone here will know what kind he is.....


----------



## marq

Ive tried taking about a dozen pictures and every one is blurred, not sure if it's the distance of glass or what. I'll stop by the store and get a name, I recall it had "blue" in it and yes I need to do a better job of recording the types/names of the fish.


----------

